# How many Ghost shrimp in a 10 gallon



## CVV1

I have about 5...and I know i can have more...but how many more


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

Well I am not sure what the others would say but I have about 50+ in mine and they are all living healthy.


----------



## CVV1

alright! Thank you!


----------



## sparkiesford

will ghost shrimp breed in a ten gallon without much help?


----------



## Guest

my guess is yes. but the other shrimp will prolly eat the young shrimp.


----------



## CVV1

I bought 10-15 big ones...one of them has eggs! I put her in a breeder tank...is that a good thing to do?


----------



## Guest

nope not really just leave them...


----------



## pixl8r

Most shrimp sold as "Ghost or Glass" Shrimp, in the US are fresh water breeders, some do require brackish to full sea salenity to fully mature though.

Since you have some females that currently have eggs, just wait and see. Also, if your population is propperly fed, they should leave most of the young alone.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

All I have is a sponge filter in mine and some anacharis bundles and they are living perfectly fine.


----------

